# Model of Barque Mohican



## Chris Robson (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 19th century model of a 3 masted Barque which I am trying to identify.The only obvious identification is the figurehead which looks like a Mohican warrior.I discovered that there was a very similar barque built in 1859 by Charles Smith of Waterford and owned by Henry Bath of Swansea and engaged in the copper ore trade.Does anyone have any further information about the Mohican or can identify the figurehead from the photo?

Chris


----------



## tugboat (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Could you post some more close-ups of the figurehead including one looking down upon the head?

My initial thought is not Mohican. Did they wear cloaks and clothing like that? The topknot makes me think it might be a Chinaman? Or even Japanese. Could the piece sticking up above the shoulder be part of a weapon perhaps, indicating a warrior?

Just idle thoughts really.


----------



## Chris Robson (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Tugboat

Yes I think you may be right..Mohicans probably didn't wear a cloak or skirt!Looking at it again it does look more like a warrior possibly chinese or Japanese but also very like the dress of a Roman warrior or Centurion.There were a number of ships named Centurion around the middle of the 19 th century so I will investigate a new thread on that basis. Thanks for your "idle thoughts"..sometimes the best ones!

Chris


----------

